# Observation



## Guest (Nov 19, 2001)

It looks like I've got a whole forum to myself. LOL
Iam sure other people have some funny things to post too.

The new forum looks good. :LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2001)

I got a bunch of good ones at my office, I just forget (or don't have time) to post them.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2001)

Ill try to post some joke sites every now and then. I found the AOL one a few years ago, and posted it. 

Steve


----------

